# Diy Co2/ What went wrong?



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So I silicon a air line from a 2 litter bottle and after about 8 inches of tube I spliced in a air flow adjustment valve. I then ran another 30 inches of tubing into my tank and put a regular small bubble stone.

I Filled the bottle about half way with hot water and poured almost 2 cups of sugar into the bottle closed it and shaked the holy crap out of it making sure all the sugar was dissolved. I then filled the rest of the bottle with cold water till it was right above where the plastic label ends or where the bottle starts to curve in to go towards the top to the lid (about 3 inches from the top). I then added a teaspoon of bakers yeast. I then put the lid on and shaked it gentle to stir up the yeast and then screw it into the airline cap. I did close the air valve to almost completely closed to see if the bottle would pressurize and it didn't.

I watched for 3 hours. I seen maybe one or two bubbles but nothing else. If I shake the bottle up alot it will produce some co2 for a minute or two then stop.

This bottle has been sitting for 2 days and still hasn't pressurized and I have no idea why. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

d8:

Take off the small bubble stone.

TR


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

You could try supersaturating the hot water with sugar, and then mix the yeast and cold water before putting it in the bottle. I've never done this before, so IDK what has to happen. I don't think the yeast would dissolve in water, but hey, IDK.

It seems to me the parts sugar vastly outweigh the parts yeast, so a supersaturated HOH and yeast solution may do the trick.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

could it be cause i have a check valve?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Well both the air stone and the check valve need pressure to be able to work... and this probably isn't suppose to be making a high pressure. I would say take them both off and try.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It sounds to me like your bottle isnt properly sealed. 

Do this, get a new cap for your bottle. Take a drill bit that fits INSIDE the air tube. Drill the hole in the bottle cap. Now cut your tube at an angle so you have a pointy end on the tube. Push the pointy end though the hole in the cap. Use a pliers to pull the tube through. It may be somewhat difficult. Once you got it through, you should have an air tight seal without having to use silicone.


----------

